# CT First snow fall Oct 29th 2011



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Coming down hard here all day, Just got in from the first round of plowing the commercials, There is atleast 6inches on the ground here. Supposed to snow all night.

My subs truck.









Black Chevy.









All 3 trucks together.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good I can't wait to get out and plow this year post up some more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I will take more in the morning when the sun comes up. Right now its like a war zone out there with trees and wires down everywhere.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

The chevy looks good with the new sander. It's comming down here pretty good. Keep the pics comming. I am going to post one up in a few miniutes and will take more tommorrow when I go out.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

WAY to early for the white stuff. Not sure about this global warming.

Looks good, love the black chevy


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Crazy, you guys can have it. Early storms usually separate the men from boys, glad to see your mom had all the equipment ready for you.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

well anybody who was slow to sign up has done so now


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice lets see some more pics


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Man I am Jealous


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck man, hopefully everything goes well! 

Now you guys have your very own October Storm like us Buffalo folks. Act Two entails making lots of money cutting and chipping trees/branches!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1333697 said:


> I will take more in the morning when the sun comes up. Right now its like a war zone out there with trees and wires down everywhere.


Friend of mine in PA told me the same thing is going on there.
He nearly hit one with his '11 truck around noon. Came around the corner and it had just fell.
The tree was still twitching.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

swtiih;1333777 said:


> well anybody who was slow to sign up has done so now


You gotta love that.

I had a commercial that was dragging their feet call me less than 12 hrs before our storm hit this past tues.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man I want some SNOW. Good luck and be safe


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! I wish we would have gotten more then just 3/4" but it was crazy between landscaping and snow prep so its just as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1333747 said:


> Crazy, you guys can have it. Early storms usually separate the men from boys, glad to see your mom had all the equipment ready for you.


Some day she;ll even let him plow instead of just taking pixs.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

This is one storm I'm glad to sit out of! Looks like alot of heavy wet stuff.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea it was pretty horrible to say the least. We ended up with about 7-8 inches in my town, and close to a foot at the Doctors office we picked up this year. It was like plowing cement. There was also trees and power lines down everywhere, Roughly 3-4 times more damage done this storm then the hurricane we just had a few months back. Most people in my area are still out of power and they are estimating over a week before they get it back.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1334976 said:


> Yea it was pretty horrible to say the least. We ended up with about 7-8 inches in my town, and close to a foot at the Doctors office we picked up this year. It was like plowing cement. There was also trees and power lines down everywhere, Roughly 3-4 times more damage done this storm then the hurricane we just had a few months back. Most people in my area are still out of power and they are estimating over a week before they get it back.


Now you know what I went through in2006 ,and I still post pixs of that storm!


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

wow - we would be in shock if that happend here in SW Ontario - I am just getting equipment ready now. Looks like you have been very busy Gold..be safe.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

We will be cleaning up from this mess for 2 years. The amount of trees destroyed is sickening. Currently there are crews from Alabama and Missouri working in our down with disaster debris removal trucks and bucket crews. Pretty unreal to see!


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah this storm was insane here are some pics of just the snow in my area we got 17 inchs on the hill i live on.



















We have been cutting trees since 3 days after the storm crazy amount of work


----------

